# Pic I took of a dead rhino beetle



## J.E.D (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## syrenn (Feb 20, 2012)

I have always loved the iridescence of these bugs.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 21, 2012)

Good close-up.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 21, 2012)

I thought those things had pincers.


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 21, 2012)

MikeK said:


> Good close-up.



Thanks. He was about a half inch in length.


----------



## Dabs (Feb 21, 2012)

How did it die??
It doesn't appear smushed....I see no guts or anything.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tjluMjJYIA]Not to mention the pincers... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 21, 2012)

Dabs said:


> How did it die??
> It doesn't appear smushed....I see no guts or anything.



I'm not sure. I found it behind my computer of all places. It was just its time I suppose.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 21, 2012)

JosefK said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > How did it die??
> ...



It must have been electro-magnetic induction.

How close do you sit to the computer?


----------



## agraw (Feb 24, 2012)

You should get the outdoor shooting.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 24, 2012)

If I take off my glasses, the blurry image almost looks like a primo bud of kick-ass sensimilla.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 24, 2012)

Smoke it- let us know what kind of buzz ya get.


----------



## laughinReaper (Feb 26, 2012)

Cool pic.


----------



## George Costanza (Mar 13, 2012)

JosefK said:


>



What kind of lens?  Macro, I assume?  Any tips on technique?  I have a macro lens but haven't the slightest idea how to use it.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 13, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> If I take off my glasses, the blurry image almost looks like a primo bud of kick-ass sensimilla.



Be careful what you stuff in your pipe when flying blind.  That's my advice.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 13, 2012)

JosefK said:


>



Good close up.  The thing probably just died like flies do when they wear themselves out on your window and end up laying whole on your windowsill.


----------



## Dabs (Mar 13, 2012)

A bunch of us folks getting a thrill out of looking at a dead bug....who'd a thunk it ~LoL~


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 13, 2012)

George Costanza said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Off the top of my head I can't remember the lens specifics; but it's a Nikon lens, used with my Nikon D50 digital SLR. On the lens I used a macro attachment plus a magnifying filter. At that range, any movement will screw it up; so, it's imperative that you use a tripod or keep the camera still somehow. Also, I took the pic at a long exposure; so, I would have had to keep the camera steady anyway.


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 13, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Good close up.  The thing probably just died like flies do when they wear themselves out on your window and end up laying whole on your windowsill.



Thanks. That's what i figured, too. I started another thread to share some random pics, but they're not displaying. I'm not sure what's going on there.


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 13, 2012)

This shot actually came out better


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 13, 2012)

I betcha your mama is so proud of you.


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Black Dog said:


> I betcha your mama is so proud of you.



And you must be a shining beacon of success using jokes that went out of style 30 yrs ago to criticize an anonymous person's photos. Wow, you're so cool


----------



## tinyeshe (May 17, 2012)

i wouldn't want to see that on my bed


----------

